# Francis has cancer



## marialydia

So very sorry to hear this. May your love and nursing help Francis heal fast and easily.


----------



## Charmed

Thank you so much for posting the photo of that evil tumor.My old boy is in that lumpy stage, and I do not run to the vet every time he gets a new one. Now I know that tumors like that should not be ignored. Francis has the sweetest face; I see why you fell in love with him. I hope for the best possible outcome.


----------



## Muggles

I’m so sorry to hear this. I’m glad you can have the surgery soon at least. Hugs to poor little Francis - glad she is still her normal happy self.


----------



## Dechi

Ohhh, I am so sorry to hear this. But I am glad to hear that she is good hands. Boston terriers are so spunky and with so much spirit that I’m sure she’ll get over the operation fast.

I wish Francis a good, painfree and long life ahead.


----------



## Click-N-Treat

Francis's second gotcha day is next week Wednesday. She's only two! We need our Francis to create a giant ruckus while we're watching TV, poop on the bathroom tile next to the pee pad, chase balls, and chase Noelle, snore and fart in her sleep, and gurgle and snort all day. We need her to be OK. We just... do. I'm trying to stay positive. It's hard, though. it's really hard.


----------



## MollyMuiMa

Certainly not good news...................but we all know you will do your best to help little Francis through this and with you as his nurse he has a great chance! Prayers for Francis to have an easy time of it!


----------



## Skylar

Oh, no, not what you had hoped for. Francis is so young and feisty so she should recover quickly and be back to her "basketball attacking, ball chasing, Noelle thrashing, cat wrestling, joyful self." Just look at that face - such a cutie.


----------



## Johanna

I'm so sorry to hear that diagnosis. Francis looks so very charming and spunky. Zoe and I (and all the rest of our household) will be holding Francis and you in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Rose n Poos

That word does not get easier to hear. Sending hugs and positive thoughts to Francis and all of you, and hope for low grade and clean margins.


----------



## chinchillafuzzy

Oh Click n treat, and family, I am so sorry to hear this!! Praying for an easy recovery and remission for little Francis! Hugs!


----------



## glorybeecosta

I am so sorry bless her, just breaks my heart when they are sick.


----------



## Charmed

My apologies for mis-sexing Francis. I hope she doesn't hold it against me. When my daughter lived in Tennessee, her neighbor had a Boston Terrier rescue. One day when we were getting our mail, one of the Bostons was in the attack mode; she even tried to bite the car wheels! We just laughed and proceeded very slowly so we wouldn't hurt her. A few minutes later, the husband came whipping up the long driveway...to thank us for being so patient with Miss Scarlet. He said they could see what was going on from their house, but it was so far away , they couldn't get out fast enough to fetch her. Miss Scarlet, at this point was all happy wiggles, safe in the front seat of her car. I can see the appeal of being owned by a Boston.


----------



## fjm

I hope the op goes smoothly, that the prognosis is excellent and that her recovery is rapid.


----------



## twyla

Aw Francis, I hope everything goes well and she heals up quickly with no complications


----------



## lily cd re

Even though the word cancer is very hard for us to hear, it doesn't mean anything to our dogs. She won't be worried or depressed about what is happening. From the picture of it although it looks very dramatic it also looks like it will easily be completely removed and that should cure her without too much trouble. I am sure the surgeon will be able to control the bleeding since it is the mass that bled, not the surrounding normal tissue. Try not to worry too much.


----------



## Mufar42

I am so sorry Francis has to go thru this but fortunately it is in a good spot for removal. I am also on the boxer forum and boxers seems to be prone to MCT. Did they grade it? I found this link you may find interesting to read. http://www.veraboxers.com/cancer.htm
From what I have been reading the treatments for MCT are very good with excellent outcomes. I hope the best for Francis.


----------



## Click-N-Treat

This is a whole lot less dramatic and stressful than it was when our cat had cancer in his paw. A mass grew around his foot. Within a month it went from the side of a pea to the size of a golf ball. We had to choose quickly. Amputate the cat's front leg at the shoulder, or put him to sleep. The cat was in agony from the tumor. It was really stressful. We had his leg amputated two years ago, December 29. It took six months to nurse him through it.

This tumor on Francis? This is a painless bump on the chest. Francis does not notice or care. She is still acting like her self, eating, sleeping, playing, peeing and pooping on the pad today, not on the floor. Good girl, Francis. She's happy and normal in every way. I expect her to bounce back after surgery within a week or so, and be back in action.

I just wish the vet would call me back. I've been playing phone tag all morning.


----------



## Scarlet

Precious Francis, what a sweet face! So very sorry about her diagnosis; prayers and lots of well wishes heading your way!


----------



## twyla

Not knowing is the worse, thinking of you and Francis


----------



## Mfmst

Poor Francis! You all are in my prayers, including the surgeon.


----------



## Caddy

Sorry to hear this but Francis is in your very good hands, and I know you will give her the best care. At least it's in a good spot for removal and you caught it quickly.


----------



## Viking Queen

My first thaought was "Oh, crap! Not Francis!"

She's spunky and opinionated and sure to fight her way to complete recovery. Somehow I just KNOW this to be true.

I am, of course, sending along prayers and hopes for a swift, uneventful and complete recovery.

Two of my most favorite, non-poodles at the dog park are Bostons and they always always entertain everyone with their energy, determination and spunk. They rule the park, Clementine and Penelope, as I am sure Francis does in her domain. 

Many gentle (((hugs))) and prayers sent your way from me and Poppy, who would surely enjoy a good romp with Francis!


----------



## Click-N-Treat

I spoke to the vet. Surgery is scheduled for Friday. The surgeon is confident he can get the entire tumor and is hoping for clean margins and no signs of spreading. 

Meanwhile, Francis is acting like herself. She played with her basketball this morning, wrestled the cat, and tackled Noelle. It is finally going to warm up next week, so Francis will get to go outside again. It's been too cold for her even with her coat and adorable boots. I'll get video of her marching around in her little boots. I'm glad she's not in pain and is expected to do really well. Whew. This has been stressful.


----------



## Markbthompson

Click-N-Treat said:


> I spoke to the vet. Surgery is scheduled for Friday. The surgeon is confident he can get the entire tumor and is hoping for clean margins and no signs of spreading.
> 
> Meanwhile, Francis is acting like herself. She played with her basketball this morning, wrestled the cat, and tackled Noelle. It is finally going to warm up next week, so Francis will get to go outside again. It's been too cold for her even with her coat and adorable boots. I'll get video of her marching around in her little boots. I'm glad she's not in pain and is expected to do really well. Whew. This has been stressful.


We lost our pet, a 13 YO Shih Tzu on Tuesday. She was having major kidney and liver failure but her heart murmur prevented the treatment that could have possibly saved her for a short while. We are all still heartbroken, Hope is taking it very hard, roaming the house and laying by her crate or dog bed instead of using her own. She is grumbling a lot but still alerting. The first 2 nights she slept by the tiny bed, didn't want to sleep in my bed, but she is back to my bed now.

Good luck Click! The dogs are like our children and we will all do anything possible to make sure they live a long and healthy life.


Sent from my Lenovo TB-8504F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mufar42

Sorry for the loss of your shih tzu I lost our shih [email protected] 17 and the other @ 14, they are sweet dogs.


----------



## Click-N-Treat

I'm sorry for your loss. Hug Hope for me.


----------



## galofpink

Sorry to hear of this news click! Hope surgery goes really well for Francis on Friday and that she recovers quickly and completely from this. Her spunk and age are certainly in her favour for a speedy recovery!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Johanna

Mark, I'm so sorry to hear you lost your shih tzu. It's so hard to lose them - they are with us such a short time - but I cannot imagine not having dogs in the house. Give Hope a hug from me and Zoe - she'll need lots of special love now that her friend is gone.


----------



## Markbthompson

Mufar42 said:


> Sorry for the loss of your shih tzu I lost our shih [email protected] 17 and the other @ 14, they are sweet dogs.


She was almost 14, we lost our other at 12 from heart failure. I'm hoping to convince the wife she needs another dog this Summer, right now there is no way either of us are ready. While Hope needs a pal asap. Maybe we do a Shih poo or mini poodle next time, we both had Shih tzus when we met 19 years ago. Hope really needs a bigger companion but they are spunky little dogs. Summer the wife has off so it only makes sense to use those 3 months to get a puppy going.

Sent from my Lenovo TB-8504F using Tapatalk


----------



## Click-N-Treat

Well, I signed the consent for surgery form. Francis goes off to the vet tomorrow morning at 7. I think she'll do fine but it will be weird not having her running around getting into trouble.


----------



## twyla

I will be thinking of you and Francis tomorrow


----------



## lily cd re

I too will be keeping you and Francis in my thoughts and close to my heart tomorrow. I know the house will be funny without her, but before you know it she will be back to her old silly self.


----------



## Dechi

Crossing my fingers for Francis tomorrow !


----------



## Skylar

Good luck - I hope everything goes smoothly. Will you take Francis home the same day?


----------



## Click-N-Treat

I don't know if Francis will be coming home the same day as surgery or the next day. It probably has to do with how quickly she recovers from anesthesia and perks up.


----------



## MollyMuiMa

Hope all goes well!ray2:


----------



## Caddy

I will be thinking of you both tomorrow, and it will be strange without her there for sure but she will be back before you know it.


----------



## Muggles

Best wishes to you all for a successful surgery and quick recovery!


----------



## glorybeecosta

Best wishes and thinking of you


----------



## fjm

Thinking of you both today, and hoping for a very successful op, a quick recovery, and a reassuring prognosis.


----------



## Markbthompson

Click-N-Treat said:


> I don't know if Francis will be coming home the same day as surgery or the next day. It probably has to do with how quickly she recovers from anesthesia and perks up.


Good luck Click! I've been thru that a few times and the house sure feels lonely until they are back and safe.

Sent from my Lenovo TB-8504F using Tapatalk


----------



## Click-N-Treat

Well, I dropped Francis off at the vet. Assuming all goes well, we will have her back by 4:00. Come on Francis, do great. Your family needs you back.


----------



## twyla

Francis do great for your mom and dad


----------



## Mufar42

Wishing Francis a speedy recovery . Hope it all goes well and she comes home this afternoon with clean margins.


----------



## galofpink

Hoping everything goes well today and that everything goes as planned. Speedy recovery wishes too!


----------



## Click-N-Treat

Francis is up and looking around. The mass is gone and off for pathology testing. Hoping for good news long term, but so far, so good. We get her back in an hour and a half. The two male cats have spent the morning fighting each other. I think they need Francis to keep them too busy to scrap.


----------



## Muggles

Good news!


----------



## Skylar

Yes, good news and I’m so glad she is able to come home this afternoon to start her recuperation.


----------



## Johanna

Click, I am so glad Francis' surgery went well. Here's to a speedy recovery and good news from the pathology check. Tell her that those cats need her to come home to keep them in line!


----------



## lily cd re

Those are good updates. Keep it up Francis. Everyone here is on your side.


----------



## MollyMuiMa

Good news! Thank You for the update and will be waiting to hear more!!!


----------



## Click-N-Treat

Francis is home. Her incision is much bigger than I expected. 









Right now she is resting quietly. I look at the size of her incision and wonder if i did the right thing. It looks so huge! Will she heal okay? I'm sure she will. I'm just worrying myself needlessly.

I got her a baby onesie. It's a little too small, so we'll get her a slightly larger one to wear, just to cover the incision and keep her from getting at it. 
We have lots of meds for Francis and instructions on keeping her quiet for two weeks. I have no idea how that's going to work, but we will try. Right now action is the farthest thing from her mind. Poor dog. At least she is home.


----------



## galofpink

Heal Francis Heal! Glad to hear she’s home and you have some meds to keep her comfortable. With your great care and attention I’m sure she will heal up beautifully!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lily cd re

She has youth and loving peeps to make her able to heal that up. Remember they wanted to get wide margins so they didn't leave anything bad behind. I am pretty sure that by this time tomorrow she will be feeling pretty good and your only complaint will be about how hard it is to make her rest.


----------



## Viking Queen

Welcome home, Francis. Now rest, heal, and be good for Mommy. Pretty soon you can be the boss of the kitties again too!

Love and hugs, Cathy and Poppy


----------



## chinchillafuzzy

So glad Francis has been released and I hope and pray that she has an uneventful recovery. She looks so cute and tiny in that picture. Lots of hugs to you all!


----------



## Dechi

I am so glad Francis is home and that she’s okay and resting. The first 2-3 days will be the hardest and then she will start bouncing back.

A crate would help keep her quiet, if she can tolerate being in it. Or else you could use a leash to tie her to a piece of furniture so she stays quiet (under supervision).


----------



## Click-N-Treat

Over the weekend, my husband will be home to care for Francis. I'll keep Noelle busy with grooming and training. Then we'll see what happens on Monday when he goes to work. Francis may end up in her crate in a different room for a few hours until my husband comes home. He works nights and will be home mid-morning. 

So far, all is quiet and Francis is tucked in bed and comfortable. I just wish I was comfortable. I'm one stressed out Mom.


----------



## Mfmst

I’m glad she’s home and it’s over. Cheering you on to clean margins and a fast forward recovery. Healing thoughts your way!


----------



## Johanna

Much love to you, Francis. It's going to be hard to stay quiet for two weeks, but we are all pulling for you.

Click, what about an exercise pen for her - that would be a bit less onerous than being crated much of the time?


----------



## Johanna

Much love to you, Francis. It's going to be hard to stay quiet for two weeks, but we are all pulling for you.

Click, what about an exercise pen for her - that would be a bit less onerous than being crated much of the time?


----------



## snow0160

I remember when our pug Nibbler had surgery. Her stitches were about the same size and I remembered being very surprised by the size. The onezie is an excellent idea and hopefully, she is feeling better tomorrow.


----------



## Markbthompson

Click-N-Treat said:


> Over the weekend, my husband will be home to care for Francis. I'll keep Noelle busy with grooming and training. Then we'll see what happens on Monday when he goes to work. Francis may end up in her crate in a different room for a few hours until my husband comes home. He works nights and will be home mid-morning.
> 
> So far, all is quiet and Francis is tucked in bed and comfortable. I just wish I was comfortable. I'm one stressed out Mom.


When I had to keep a dog docile, I used a 6 foot leash attached to a coffee table. I put her bed and the potty tray within her range and slept on the couch by her. You could do the same thing with potty pads. It wouldn't hurt to use the cone of shame while she is alone too so she don't get bored and attack her stitches.

Sent from my Lenovo TB-8504F using Tapatalk


----------



## lily cd re

I hope you all had a good night and that the patient is being cooperative.


----------



## Click-N-Treat

Francis is being very mellow and good. I think it's because she is loaded up with boatloads of Benadryl. Those mast cell tumors are often full of histamine, and removing them can cause a histamine overload. So, Francis is taking 25 milligrams three times a day. Remember, she is 17 pounds! Diphenhydramine is a sedative. I was worried that so much would have an opposite effect and make her wired. But, no, she's a mellow sleepyhead. No complaints. Francis is up and walking, and eating and doing better than I expected. All is well.

Our family watched My Cousin Vinny together and just laughed and laughed until we were all in tears. It was just the stress release all of us needed. We're going to watch funny movies tomorrow, too. Sometimes, you just need to laugh. it's like a good stretch for the spirit.


----------



## galofpink

Glad to hear that you all have it all under control (as expected), Francis is doing better than expected, and that you are enjoying the time to watch funny movies together. Sometimes I think we forget to laugh enough - it sure is good for the soul to have some good belly laughs.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snow0160

It is brilliant to watch a funny movie during times of high stress. The Mindy Project is what got me through a very stressful holiday season for the past few months. I’m glad Francis is eating and moving about. I think galofpink’s comment is very accurate: Laughing is good for the soul!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Asta's Mom

Glad to hear the good report on Francis. Prayers that she will continue to do well.


----------



## Click-N-Treat

Francis is doing great. She's taking all her medications wrapped in liverwurst, and eating her breakfast now. She peed and pooped outside in the snow. She's getting a little rambunctious when the Benadryl wears off. She wanted to frolic with Noelle. Uh-oh. For the most part, she's doing fantastic. They removed the tumor, but did not remove the Francis circuits. She's well on her way to going back to full on Francis. Keeping her quiet is going to get harder and harder, I think. But, for now all is well.


----------



## lily cd re

That is a wonderful update. Good luck in keeping her settled.


----------



## Click-N-Treat

Thanks. It's good to see Francis want to be silly and active, but yeah, this quiet thing is going to be hard work. Right now she is in her crate. She has a Kong Ziggie treat that she is ignoring and is quietly staring at me, but is not wailing. Noelle is sleeping within her view, so I think that's helping her be quiet. The Benadryl she took half an hour ago should kick in and make her sleepy, soon. My husband comes home from work in an hour and a half, and he will take over keeping her quiet. Right now, all is well. Time for me to find some closed captioning work to do.


----------



## fjm

It is good to hear she is feeling bouncy - more difficult to manage, but a huge relief to you, I am sure.


----------



## Click-N-Treat

Francis pounced on Noelle's head. Noelle side swiped her. They went scrambling around the living room. 
"Hey! Hey! Stop that!" my husband shouted. 
They looked at us in surprise, but stopped frolicking. Francis got on the back of the sofa, looked out the window at the kids playing in the snow, and barked her head off. Which got Noelle barking. 
"Hey! Hey! Stop that!" my husband yelled. 
They stopped barking. Noelle jumped off the couch. Francis jumped on Noelle. Full on happy wrestling shenanigans happened after that, interspersed with my husband shouting, "Hey! Hey! Stop that!" at the dogs.

It's gonna be a long two weeks. A very long two weeks. Plus it's too cold to take Francis for a walk on a leash. Or Noelle for that matter. Under-exercised crazy dogs who can't even play together. It's gonna be a long two weeks. A long, long, "Hey! Hey! Stop that!" long two weeks.


----------



## Skylar

Click-N-Treat said:


> Francis pounced on Noelle's head. Noelle side swiped her. They went scrambling around the living room.
> "Hey! Hey! Stop that!" my husband shouted.
> They looked at us in surprise, but stopped frolicking. Francis got on the back of the sofa, looked out the window at the kids playing in the snow, and barked her head off. Which got Noelle barking.
> "Hey! Hey! Stop that!" my husband yelled.
> They stopped barking. Noelle jumped off the couch. Francis jumped on Noelle. Full on happy wrestling shenanigans happened after that, interspersed with my husband shouting, "Hey! Hey! Stop that!" at the dogs.
> 
> It's gonna be a long two weeks. A very long two weeks. Plus it's too cold to take Francis for a walk on a leash. Or Noelle for that matter. Under-exercised crazy dogs who can't even play together. It's gonna be a long two weeks. A long, long, "Hey! Hey! Stop that!" long two weeks.


You definitely have a challenge there - but how wonderful that she is feeling so playful and back to her hi-jinks.


----------



## Viking Queen

If you have a Home Depot or Lowes Nearby, once Francis is up to a leash walk, maybe go there for a walk as she can at least get out on a leash. Of course Noelle can go EVERYWHERE with you! I have been doing all the dog friendly places and practicing manners with Poppy lately as it is way too cold and sloppy to go to the dog park. When Poppy had her spay, dewclaw, tail surgeries last spring we went tons of places once she was cleared for leash walking. It helped so much as we were both stir crazy from being home bound.

Our local top notch dog training facility has an arrangement with one of our Home Depot stores where they allow entire classes to come to their stores and train for their CGC tests. I think that is fabulous of the store to do that!

So glad Francis is getting her groove back!


----------



## Click-N-Treat

That's a good idea. We will take Francis on outings where she can walk, and walk, and walk. She really is going to go bonkers if we don't get out. I'll take Noelle to the mall for a long walk and lots of obedience, too. Winter really can make you lose your mind sometimes. Yes, we will get the dogs out to train indoors. Even a trip to Petsmart would do Francis some good.


----------



## twyla

After Beatrice's surgeries, I'd take her for a "carry", she would be carried during the normal walk she and she took Tramdol, no only for the pain but to help keep her quiet during month post op.


----------



## Mufar42

Glad to see that Francis is doing so well. Hopefully you can keep her quiet while those stitches heal.


----------



## Click-N-Treat

Talked to the vet. Clean margins, no sign of spread in the blood vessels or lymph nodes. So, he got the entire tumor, but could not go as deep as he would have liked, there was still no sign of it spreading. We have two options. We can go see an oncologist for a bunch of test. We can wait and watch and see if another tumor pops up. Both options are OK. Our plan is to wait and watch, and if another tumor develops go to the oncologist. 

Francis is doing fantastic. She's happy and wants to be active. Restricting her activity is our only challenge right now. So the prognosis is good. 95% to 89% of dogs with a completely removed tumor are cured, depending on the study. That's good enough odds for us. Fingers crossed this is a one off mess, and we get to enjoy our Francis for years and years.


----------



## Johanna

That's wonderful news! I'm so glad Francis is doing so well even though that's making it difficult to keep her quiet!


----------



## Dechi

Glad Francis is doing so great ! It’s hard for a feisty boston terrier to keep quiet.

You could give feed her with a treat dispenser, at least it would keep her busy 2-3 times a day for 10 minutes. 30 minutes gone, only 11 hours to go, lol !


----------



## Muggles

That’s great news! Hopefully you’ll come up with a way to keep her quiet - what a challenge!


----------



## Click-N-Treat

Heavy sedation? That might keep Francis quiet. It's still snowing, day three of being stuck indoors. I think everyone is getting stir crazy, including me. The roads are terrible so going anywhere is difficult. Does any one have a time machine they can lend me? Set the date for two weeks from now.


----------



## Skylar

Click-N-Treat said:


> Talked to the vet. Clean margins, no sign of spread in the blood vessels or lymph nodes. So, he got the entire tumor, but could not go as deep as he would have liked, there was still no sign of it spreading. We have two options. We can go see an oncologist for a bunch of test. We can wait and watch and see if another tumor pops up. Both options are OK. Our plan is to wait and watch, and if another tumor develops go to the oncologist.
> 
> Francis is doing fantastic. She's happy and wants to be active. Restricting her activity is our only challenge right now. So the prognosis is good. 95% to 89% of dogs with a completely removed tumor are cured, depending on the study. That's good enough odds for us. Fingers crossed this is a one off mess, and we get to enjoy our Francis for years and years.


That is wonderful news- fingers, toes and eyes crossed for maximum good luck


----------



## Markbthompson

Click-N-Treat said:


> Heavy sedation? That might keep Francis quiet. It's still snowing, day three of being stuck indoors. I think everyone is getting stir crazy, including me. The roads are terrible so going anywhere is difficult. Does any one have a time machine they can lend me? Set the date for two weeks from now.


Our Shih Tzu hated storms and fireworks, she took Valium. Half of a 5mg and she would lay down and watch the fireworks she was shaking and hiding from for 4-5 hours. Then she'd get the munchies and eat everything in site, bet her belly full and go to sleep. 
Maybe you need to get some from the vet [emoji6]


Sent from my Lenovo TB-8504F using Tapatalk


----------



## fjm

Very good news, and very good statistics - won't stop you worrying altogether, of course, but enough for a huge sigh of relief!


----------



## lily cd re

Splendid report!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mfmst

Excellent report! Buck had to be on restricted activity twice and it was a trial for both of us. I could feel his energy humming through the leash and maybe he could sense my anxiety from his end, that he would tear open stitches or jump on the sprain, and we would be back to square one. One day at a time and hang onto “clear margins” through recouperation.


----------



## Click-N-Treat

Our dear little Francis has her engines humming on all cylinders. We are trying very hard to keep her quiet, but Francis has other ideas. One more week of stitches, and three days after removal for her to be able to go, go, go. But, oh wow this is hard work. Poor dogs so want to wrestle, and the cat wants to play with Francis, too. And Francis keeps looking for her basketball. She knows where we keep it and keeps looking, looking, and looking. Please get out my basketball so I can chase it around. Please? Hard to resist that little face, but we are doing our best. Keep healing Francis. Keep healing.


----------



## galofpink

Hoping for patience for you all!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

